# Loudtubeamps quickie demo



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Click on "Show More" for complete info. cheers, doug
▶ Loudtubeamps: Slow in Em demo - YouTube


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice to hear these amps at stage volumes this weekend. Speechless ...nothing like I have heard before


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> Very nice to hear these amps at stage volumes this weekend. Speechless ...nothing like I have heard before


Thanks Pat..........your SF DR is probably one of the best I've heard, period. Next time I'm over your way, I'd like to take some measurements and see why you have so much clean headroom......fantastic.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Just checked my notifications.....it's been awhile.... thanks for the likes, much appreciated.
FWIW>More info and stuff on the amp on Facebook. Cheers, d


----------

